# New NAP - updated with pic & maps (also corrected)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan just earned his NAP with a 1st place and High Scoring Golden. His weaves had an issue and I protected the bars and he still ran well under course time  What a good boy.

The JWW was fast and fun, but no Q.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oops, I was wrong ...he got 1st place and HS Golden. Beautiful plaque and ribbon too 

Edited: I corrected the original post


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice mistake! Congratulations, way to go Faelan! I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Whoohooo<:

The cold frosty weather apparently agrees with him<:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Laura, the pic is on Facebook. have to download for here and scan the course maps when I get home many hours from now


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Big congrats to you!!!! You need to go update that boys k9data page!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness  when we learn to be a team on the JWW courses, Faelan will be incredible! Right now, well not so much but it was a blast


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

WOOOO HOOOOOO huge congratulations!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge Congrats to you and Faelan! You guys rock!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Big congrats to you!!!! You need to go update that boys k9data page!!!


Done  I think Agility titles come after both obedience and rally?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Faelen and Sharon!!!! Those looked like fun courses today. I think we had that judge out here this year. I think I went when she was judging with a friend.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, agility titles come after obedience and rally!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She was a great judge. Fun courses, safe for goldens and built for speed  The club put on a really great trial and while the weather was cold, you could not ask for clearer, more sunny skies..

Now if only Faelan would leave me in the dust during practice so I could perfect the art of driving him from behind; he might actually be faster than Casey ...


----------

